# Hello from Philly!



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Let me try this again since my last attempt didn't seem to work. I am partnered with user Butternuts in Philadelphia Pa USA. We have been breeding for a year and a half as Five Cat Mousery. It has been nothing short of a struggle for us to get quality mice even when we have been open to any and all varieties. Right now we would like to focus on self blacks, have a side project of tris and our dream mice are extreme blacks. Hopefully we can expand our resources for obtaining quality mice to improve our stock.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!

You've come to the right place to find good stock, and being on the East Coast, you have a number of breeders in your area. I recommend posting in the Wanted/For Sale section.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Too bad you weren't around for Rodent Fest, it's held in PA and it sounded like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------

